# **ENDED**Turkey Pot Call #6...starting bid is $20.00



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

Important Auction Info...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Auction payment should be made to woodbarter via the donate button.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shipping price is not included in the auction bid price...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shipping will be small flat rate box or flat rate envelope (depending on the call won, because of the packaging sent by each call maker)
If you bid and win more than 2 calls then a flat rate envelope or medium flat rate box will be used.
All calls are at my house and my shipping zip code is 06248-1222 if you would like it shipped an alternate way.
You may pay for shipping from me to you either by paypal, check or money order. I'll cover the shipping up front and ship em all out once they are paid for (auction payment) and Kevin lets me know. However I do expect payment. Shipping 19 calls will drain a wallet.
PM Me for more details or Questions.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If for some reason a call is NOT Auctioned off, then it will be shipped back to the call maker.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

*The auction will start on Tuesday the 1st of December and run till Sunday night December 6th at 7 PM central time...*


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2015)

$20

Bid edited to comply with the silly rules. Who invented rules anyway.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## El Guapo (Dec 1, 2015)

I think Kevin might slap me if I try to bid on this!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

Do it!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 1, 2015)

In truth, I think the only reason Kevin would kick my butt would be for suggesting that he doesn't want someone to outbid him. Lots of time left though!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> I think Kevin might slap me if I try to bid on this!





I got a feeling he is gonna hit me!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2015)

I screwed up guys! I didn't even notice the title said start at $20! Why come no one said anything I am not exempt from the rules. You're all fired every last 3450 of you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

$21

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 1, 2015)

What is the wood? 

I think this was the call that got my vote!


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 1, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> What is the wood?
> 
> I think this was the call that got my vote!


DIW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 1, 2015)

It'll be nice to be winning this auction even if only for a few minutes. $35

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 2, 2015)

40.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2015)

I really like this one. And I don't have a glass one yet.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 2, 2015)

My penny pinching $50 bid. @Bigdrowdy1 if you bid more I think the rule is you have to send me some deer/jalapeno summer sausage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2015)

Bidding on this call is closed until further notice.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 3, 2015)

You mean I scared Rodney away. And I was ready for some more summer sausage.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 3, 2015)

Beware! I really. really like this call.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 3, 2015)

CWS said:


> Beware! I really. really like this call.


i'm watch'n !


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh cool another showdown!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> You mean I scared Rodney away. And I was ready for some more summer sausage.



We're in winter Ray, fresh made summer sausage is out of season you'll have to settle for that chemical crap at Hickory Farms.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

CWS said:


> Beware! I really. really like this call.



I asked Marc how this call sounded and was shocked to learn the following: he said it was BY FAR the WORST sounding call he's ever heard. He said it sounds like a rhinoceros flatulating. He also said he had to do some serious trick lighting and even some photo shopping to hide the numerous and severely disgusting flaws in the wood and finish. He said it had more tool marks than Mother Theresa had wrinkles. The workmanship was so shoddy he actually had to re-glue the glass back on just to test it - and the glass has a hairline crack which makes a buzzing sound like a wood bee when scratched. So this call might attract gassy rhinos and wood bees but for turkeys . . . .

He also said for some reason it reeks like a opossum crawling out of a maggot-riddled buffalo carcass. I can't in clear conscience allow anyone to bid on this awful call without warning them first about the details. I'm too honest for that.

P.S. A little known fact about the call maker; he's a closet practitioner in the dark arts and has been known to put his most powerful spells on calls just for grins - anyone taking possession of this call will be forever vexed in all forms of hunting and their weenie will rot off.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> and the glass has a hairline crack


Funny you should say that... as it actually did. Except it was some thick hair line cracks haha. Used a little too much clamping pressure on the first glue up, and had forgotten that crystal was a little easier to break than glass. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/D9FC1D64-8C8F-48A9-B611-5DC569CAB527_zpsklld9rr2.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks Kevin for the warning. Too late now though. Guess I may be stuck with it. No ick-ery farms summer sausage for me. I heard a rhinoceros flatulating at the zoo one time, makes chills run up your spine.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh NO Jonathan. Don't tell me that.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Oh NO Jonathan. Don't tell me that.




He claims he replaced it but it's a LIE! Avoid this call.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 3, 2015)

Yep, I replaced it before I sent it to Marc. Took forever to scrape all the glue off so it didn't look nasty. And I'll agree with Kevin, the finish is pretty terrible. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/95CBF29A-D396-4E18-BA25-48CF28ADADFC_zpstpkhaa2k.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

This is not fair. No one believes me. I hate turkey calls anyway.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh sure...drag me through this...I see how it is....


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh well Kevin, maybe next year there might be a Duck Call competition and auction.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh sure...drag me through this...I see how it is....



Well, it was your idea to make me post all this after all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Well, it was your idea to make me post all this after all.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 3, 2015)

This thread just made my day better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> This thread just made my day better.



Up yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 3, 2015)

Sounds like a lot of troubles with this call. I may have to think about bidding on it. Although I do have some extra crystal in the shop and the wennie rotting is not a problem at my age. As for the possum I lost my ability to smell 8 years ago from using airplane glue. My wife tells me if a call looks perfect then it is not homemade, so the finish is not a big concern. I am a little concerned about having a spell put on me but sometimes I think my wife is a little witchy and she may be able to reverse the spell.

P.S. After all this thinking I have to maybe think about bidding again

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 3, 2015)

Just think about those poor kids in St Jude when you bid... Or don't

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Just back to town. 60.00. Looks like I will be making some sausage again.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Just back to town. 60.00. Looks like I will be making some sausage again.



How do you use a pot call to make sausage? I guess you just revealed your trade secret.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Yous got to play it softly while everything is smoking! That's what gives it the smooth Taste!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> We're in winter Ray, fresh made summer sausage is out of season you'll have to settle for that chemical crap at Hickory Farms.


Your right on the chemical crap !


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hmmm, hmmm. Now I got to think.


----------



## CWS (Dec 3, 2015)

Ironman you are not going to let him get away with a piddly bid like that. Remember it's for the kids.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

He's debating on the Jalapeno Summer Sausage @ironman123


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 3, 2015)

Huh, who, what???


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 3, 2015)

@Bigdrowdy1 aren't you tired and sleepy yet? Are you going hunting this weekend? Hope you forget your phone.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

LOL back home getting ready to do some smoking!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 3, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Are you going hunting this weekend?



He may not be, but I am. So, unfortunately, I'll have to trust that you guys run this up to something over $100... 




Bigdrowdy1 said:


> getting ready to do some smoking!



I did that last night. Yummm. Ran across some jack daniels barrel staves, makes some killer pork.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

I did that last night. Yummm. Ran across some jack daniels barrel staves, makes some killer pork.[/QUOTE]

Now there is an idea! Little Wild Turkey for me and a little Jack Black for the sausage!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## ironman123 (Dec 4, 2015)

@CWS , me to. @Bigdrowdy1 smoke, smoke, smoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 4, 2015)

Let's move this price up. Didn't want to pull this one out... But I recall seeing a certain opening bid of $75 that was changed to $20 after reading the thread again. And that was a starting price. We all know you start at 1/4 of your final bid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## CWS (Dec 4, 2015)

Jonathan, I thought you were going hunting. Go enjoy your hunt. We will take care of things here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 5, 2015)

CWS said:


> Jonathan, I thought you were going hunting. Go enjoy your hunt. We will take care of things here.


I am :). Getting ready to head out in a few minutes


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Good Luck Jonathon.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 5, 2015)

Go get em @JR Custom Calls . Oh yeah $62.50


----------



## CWS (Dec 5, 2015)

REALLY! Thats all?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Now there is another stick of Jalapeno available!! $70.00


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2015)

Might as well get it in while I can lead the pack for a few minutes. 

$75


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Dagnabit!!


----------



## CWS (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Kevin go!!!


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 5, 2015)

Come on @CWS , jump in there. It is for the kids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 5, 2015)

$100 Is that what you were looking for Ironman?


----------



## CWS (Dec 5, 2015)

$100 Is that what you were looking for Ironman?

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Curt Go. That is the spirit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 5, 2015)

Getting there slowly. 15 mins to get a couple hundred more out of you generous souls


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> *The auction will start on Tuesday the 1st of December and run till Sunday night December 6th at 7 PM central time...*





JR Custom Calls said:


> Getting there slowly. 15 mins to get a couple hundred more out of you generous souls



Still a few more hours bro...lol


----------



## CWS (Dec 5, 2015)

If it goes much higher I may have to raid another grankids piggy bank

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Still a few more hours bro...lol


Oh, today is Saturday isn't it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes sir...for a few more hours.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## CWS (Dec 6, 2015)

Just remember guys it's for the kids.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 6, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Oh, today is Saturday isn't it...



You fall out of your tree stand ?


----------



## SENC (Dec 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> You fall out of your tree stand ?


No, he's from Kentucky.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## CWS (Dec 6, 2015)

Jonathon was looking for something over a hundred for this call but I don't want to bid against myself.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Oh, today is Saturday isn't it...




Don't feel bad. I thought it was Monday all day yesterday. Didn't find out any different until the evening.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2015)

CWS said:


> Just remember guys it's for the kids.



The money is for the kids. The calls are for the big kids.


----------



## CWS (Dec 6, 2015)

Won't be long now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 6, 2015)

LICKPENNY time !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

LICKPENNY time ! Heck I using a Susan B Anthony!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> LICKPENNY time ! Heck I using a Susan B Anthony!!!



Rodney you should be politically correct and lick a Sacagawea one too!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

I might ot to look and see I just seen a girls face!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 6, 2015)

1 more min


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2015)

CWS said:


> $100 Is that what you were looking for Ironman?


Winner...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 6, 2015)

Dang, I missed out on pushing for more. Was planning to be out of the stand by 6, but shot a monster buck. Unfortunately, I got the fever when I saw how big he was and must have grazed the top of him. Looked for 2 hours and couldn't find any blood except the tiny bit on the fletching, and some hair on the broadhead.


----------



## CWS (Dec 6, 2015)

I guess this is my lucky day. I talked to a couple gobblers today and they heard I might get this call. They decided if I got it they were going to give up chasing hens because they wouldn't be able to tell the real hens from the call. Sorry we didn't get more money. Thanks for your donation for a great cause.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 7, 2015)

CWS said:


> $100 Is that what you were looking for Ironman?


Please let me know here in this topic, when you have donated for this call.
thank you.


----------



## CWS (Dec 7, 2015)

Sent $150 to pp. Whatever is left and after my bill is paid add it to St. Jude. This was a good thing Thanks

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 7, 2015)

Sent the payment again. If I owe more let me know.
Curt

Reactions: Like 1


----------

